

Ask HN: How to fix the headache of telephone haggling? - timothybone

I wish corporations had their shit together, make it easy on the consumer, but often they don&#x27;t. Calling institutions to resolve disputes or handle general maintenance issues is a big waste of time and pain in the ass. Familiar with the long wait times when you call corporation x? It&#x27;s especially bad when your question&#x2F;problem is a thirty second (or less) fix&#x2F;solution for the corp. support personnel to provide, because it&#x27;s hugely frustrating to have to deal with waiting thirty minutes for something so simple. 
Could a startup solve this? At least fix the easy stuff? 
Could it save me the hassle of calling corp x when I need to: change home address, set up payment plans, resolve a charge dispute, request credit increase, change service, file a complaint, etc. etc. etc.
======
tmaly
making a simple credit card payment to Macy's cost me 2 hours of wasted time.
They frequently apply payments to the wrong accounts. I feel your pain about
sitting on the phone

~~~
stephengillie
Why do you keep an account with them if it's so difficult to work with them?
If you paid with an account held by a bank instead of by them, it might be
much easier to make your payments and regain you those 2 hours a month.

